# unstringing a compound without a press...



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

OK I just got on eBay a Bear Kodiak compound that needs some serious cosmetic restoration, but I have nothing resembling a bow press or anything for unstringing a compound bow... while I will be taking it to a pro-shop eventually, I want to be able to take it apart myself.

Are there any SAFE do-it-yourself methods for taking the string off?


----------



## dixonhunt1996 (Jun 18, 2010)

Not that i know of on that bow. My frien has a bowtecj general you can doo that but that is about that only bow that i know of.


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

well gosh darn it... 

I'm without a car for a couple of weeks and the shop I trust is well out of range by bus... I guess the whole thing is going to have to wait awhile...


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

If your bow has the tear drop style cable use a longer string on the other half of tear drop. Pull back on the longer string remove shoter string and release draw slowly.I had to do this when I first started out repairing the older compounds till I made a press.Hope this helps.:darkbeer:


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

gordon said:


> If your bow has the tear drop style cable use a longer string on the other half of tear drop. Pull back on the longer string remove shoter string and release draw slowly.I had to do this when I first started out repairing the older compounds till I made a press.Hope this helps.:darkbeer:


:mg: YES!

the plan has always been to take it to a pro to put it back together and make sure it's all set (the draw length is too long anyway; have them figure out how to shorten it). getting it apart on my own will make my life easier


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

One other thing use a camera to take detail shots before you dismantle the bow,makes life a little less stressful. :darkbeer:


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

gordon said:


> One other thing use a camera to take detail shots before you dismantle the bow,makes life a little less stressful. :darkbeer:


I've learned that one the hard way on other things already :set1_rolf2:


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*unstring compound*

Can you post a picture of the bow??? It would make it a lot easer to try to help you or send me an e-mail with pics, [email protected] You could loosen the limb bolts some say 3-4 turns to see if that helps, or does the bow have a ratch system for draw length adjustment? Pictures help you said you had a camera, POST them. Thanks


----------

